# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  sisik badan koi kasar dan ada bercak2 merah

## virdian_99

mohon bantuan para suhu baiknya dibagaimanakan dan dikasi obat apa? ikan saya sepertinya sakit, tp saya tidak tau sakit apa, dari ciri2 nya sisik badan kasar dan warna kemerahan, kalau dilihat dari dekat ada bercak2 merah seperti pembuluh darah.. kira2 knp ya om? lalu baiknya di apakan dan diberi obat apa? sementara ini ikan saya pisahkan ke bak karantina (ada 2 ikan yang mengalami gejala bercak merah tetapi yg satu sisik tidak kasar) dan sekarang diberi garam + obat elbayu. foto2 saya lampirkan juga: [IMG][/IMG][IMG]badan kemerah2-an[/IMG]kalo dari dekat terlihat seperti pembuluh darah yang merah[IMG][/IMG]sisik kasar dan insang terlihat tidak seperti ikan sehat[IMG][/IMG]sebelumnya saya ucapkan terimakasih untuk masukan dan tanggapannya

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## virdian_99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## virdian_99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## virdian_99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## virdian_99

> Menurut suhu saya pak tiny kribo , adalah karena kualitas air yg jelek atau ada ikan baru yg masuk tanpa karantina .. Pengobatannya amoxilin 5 gr per ton air.. Salam


oke om, saya coba masukannya.. sy juga berfikir bukan hanya karena stress, soalnya sudah cukup lama ini ikan memerah tp gak sembuh2, dan ikan lain gak seperti ini. sy sangat takut yg lain tertular aja.. thanks masukannya

----------


## michaelsheen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## virdian_99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

sy beli polytry... 
toko obat khusus unggas.

sekedar usul...
serokan dan media media lain, yg berhubungan dgn bekas pemakaian karantina, harus direndam di air PK 5-7 jam
agar steril..

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## virdian_99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## virdian_99

> Nubie rasa saling sharing pengalaman metode mengatasi serangan penyakit itu baik, lgpl kl ada yg krg tepat, bnyk suhu baik hati di forum ini yg akan dgn sigap meluruskan.
> 
> Kebetulan nubie bbrp waktu lalu menghadapi bakteri crash yg diikuti oleh komplikasi bbrp jenis penyakit. Ada yg menunjukkan gejala jamur, fin rot, dropsy, infeksi internal dsb. Akhirnya pengobatan yg berhasil bagi nubie adalah bom PK dgn dosis 2gr/ton diikuti oleh pemberian acriflavin sebanyak 100ml/ton pagi dan sore selama 4 hari berturut2. Alasan 4 hr berturut2 adl krn salah penyakit yg muncul adl white spot yg mmg parasit penyebabnya hanya terekspos terhadap treatment dlm 1 tahap dlm siklus hidupnya sehingga treatment hrs terus menerus diberikan smp semua parasit melewati tahap tsb dan semua mati.
> 
> Nubie jg banyak membaca bhw dalam mengobati koi jg perlu memperhitungkan dampak negatif dari pengobatan apalagi bila dilakukan dalam jangka waktu yang lama. Dari yg nubie baca, pengobatan terhadap penyakit seperti pemberian antibiotik selain menyerang penyebab penyakit juga tidak jarang menyerang biota lain yg sebetulnya bermanfaat utk koi termasuk bakteri baik yg terdapat dlm tubuh koi. Sbg akibatnya, hal ini dapat memperlama proses pemulihan dan juga membuka peluang terhadap serangan penyakit gelombang ke-2 atau jg disebut secondary infection. Hal ini krn rata2 penyakit yg menyerang koi disebut sbg parasit oportunis dmn mrk menyerang bilamana koi dalam keadaan lemah, sehingga sistem imunnya sendiri tidak mampu melindungi. Lebih2 kl dalam jangka waktu yg panjang  tsb ikan dipuasakan pdhl bagaimanapun juga segala luka dan tenaga yg dikeluarkan utk proses penyembuhan membutuhkan asupan gizi. Jd memang akhirnya mengatasi penyakit perlu memperhitungkan dua hal ini yaitu pengobatan dan pemulihan.
> 
> Kl nubie sendiri setelah pengobatan, dilanjutkan dgn 2 hari masih puasa tp dibarengi dgn waterchange. Pd hari ke-3 nubie mulai memberikan sedikit medicated food yg selain berisi obat jg berisi penambah nafsu makan dan juga membantu mengaktifkan fungsi pencernaan koi. Pd hr ke-3 mulai diberikan pakan normal dgn jumlah yg masih sedikit. Stlh 1 minggu barulah feeding normal kembali smbl tetap ketat memperhatikan parameter air, krn bisa jadi pengobatan yg kita lakukan telah mematikan bakteri nitrifikasi sehingga bakteri tersebut pun membutuhkan waktu utk pulih jd feeding kita jg perlu dibatasi dan terus rajin lakukan waterchange. Mungkin itu sedikit sharing pengalaman nubie...cmiiw


setuju dengan om yogaswara mengenai kondisi ikan pada saat karantina yang harus diperhatikan untuk pemulihan.. untuk itu saya akan coba memperhatikan hari per harinya kondisi ikan, jgn sampai malah proses karantinanya sendiri yang membunuh ikan. thanks om masukannya

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## virdian_99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

busa kecoklatan tsb, bakteri yg mati dari reaksi pomate+antibiotik. kalau di biarkan, akan menempel di bak fiber/ agak keras ,.susah dibersihkannya.


untuk safety nya,,, pompa.celup, serok jaring dan media lainnya, dari tempat karantina,,, direndam di PK agar steril om

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## virdian_99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## virdian_99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Knp sy bertanya krn adl krn ada 1 ekor koi yg flashing di kolam. Yg lain kl diamati tampak sisiknya kasar dan ada selaput putih tipis. Sy sdh siapin semua "persenjataan" spt disarankan tp tetap buka literatur utk verifikasi treatment, dan ketika baca2 ttg aeromonas, gejala2 yg mrp ciri2nya belum ada. Yg ada justru gejala2 utk parasit. Rencana besok pagi akan diberi PK dan besoknya akan dilanjutkan treatment penyakitnya. Cm msh bingung mau pakai obat yg mana...mungkin ada suhu yg bs membantu? Tq


kalau sy sih pilih rendam PK dulu
dosis jgn trlalu pekat,disesuaikan saja.
biarkan 5 - 10 menit... 

hasil pada body ikan,trlihat spt trbakar,
terutama pada bagian yg ada jamur/panu.
tapi itu, pasti rontok.. dgn direndam air garam.

next, baru masuk pgobatan yg selanjjutnya
sesuai kebutuhan.

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## virdian_99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

sekedar berbagi

kalau dikarantina lebih dari 3 minggu masih hidup.. mudah2an selamat om.. karena inkubasi penyakitnya biasanya 14 hari...

yg menjadi langkah selanjutnya adalah :

1. Mencari penyebab kenapa ikan2 tersebut bisa sakit..

mengobati ikan adalah suatu seni tapi akan menjadi sesuatu yg melelahkan jika berulang2

Pengalaman saya dengan aeromonas adalah sbb :

saya terkena wabah ini berkali2 dan selalu ketika filter baru dicuci, setelah saya selidiki ternyata adalah air sumber yaitu air tanah tdsnya 500 .. zat mangan tinggi , zat kapur tinggi.. akhirnya dengan berat hai saya pasang RO , sejak saya pasang RO , tds kolam stabil dibawah 150 dan ikan jarang sakit lagi..

salam

----------


## virdian_99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## virdian_99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## virdian_99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## virdian_99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Selamat om Virdian, semoga koi2 kesayangannya tetap sehat dan tidak gampang sakit lagi  :Amen:

----------

